# Orthodox Easter in the Ukraine April 24th 2022



## FastTrax (Apr 25, 2022)

www.pomisna.info/uk

www.facebook.com/Orthodox.in.Ukraine

www.twitter.com/Ukraine/status/1518132278823686146

www.instagram.com/p/CcdbZE7jxMB/

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/ukraine-easter.html

www.gettyimages.com/photos/easter-in-ukraine

www.pinterest.com/pin/128282289356031851/

www.ukrainianlessons.com/easter-greetings/

www.kievcheckin.com/celebrating-easter-in-ukraine

www.bilingualkidsrock.com/ukrainian-easter-traditions/

www.cnn.com/2022/04/24/europe/ukraine-orthodox-easter-celebrations-intl-cmd/index.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthodox_Church_of_Ukraine

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Christianity_in_Ukraine


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 25, 2022)

They are such brave proud people,


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 25, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> They are such brave proud people,



Very strong focus on survival at all cost.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 26, 2022)

There wasxa online report of Trump stating about Ukraine after his visit with
Ukraine.
He said " The country is drug unfested corrupt."
And thatcwas it. After showing him with Putin.
Makes me wonder that a war started.


----------

